

Steve Jobs memorial torn down in Russia after Tim Cook comes out as gay - piokuc
http://www.independent.co.uk/news/people/steve-jobs-memorial-torn-down-in-russia-after-current-apple-ceo-tim-cook-comes-out-as-gay-9836630.html

======
mcv
That is an impressive feat of stupidity. I mean, the law itself is plenty of
stupid already, but removing a monument to someone who is not gay because
someone else who later filled the same position is gay? Suppose one tsar
turned out to be gay, would discussion of all tsars be banned?

And then there's that quote about Ebola. WTF?

------
dolzenko
This is not true, see
[https://translate.google.com/translate?sl=ru&tl=en&js=y&prev...](https://translate.google.com/translate?sl=ru&tl=en&js=y&prev=_t&hl=en&ie=UTF-8&u=http%3A%2F%2Fitar-
tass.com%2Fobschestvo%2F1549568&edit-text=&act=url)

~~~
vdaniuk
Lol, yes, it is true.Don't you think there are a lot of people who understand
Russian on HN?

See the official press-release of the ZEFS(ЗЕФС) company that installed the
monument.

Google translate of the relevant press-release part: "Monument to Steve Jobs
as a giant iPhone was solemnly placed in January 2013 in the area of direct
access for young students. - Said in a statement. - In the Russian legislation
prohibits propaganda of homosexuality and other sexual perversions among
minors. After Apple CEO Tim Cook has publicly called for sodomy, the monument
was dismantled pursuant to Russian federal law on the protection of children
from information that promotes the denial of traditional family values​​. "

source:
[https://translate.google.com/translate?sl=ru&tl=en&js=y&prev...](https://translate.google.com/translate?sl=ru&tl=en&js=y&prev=_t&hl=ru&ie=UTF-8&u=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.colta.ru%2Fnews%2F5225&edit-
text=)

